
Hacking FullStory to reveal customer journeys - theatraine
https://asgardanalytics.com/blog/reveal-customer-journeys-in-fullstory/
======
theatraine
Author here: I run another site and I noticed that session recording tools,
although super useful suffer from an information overload issue. When I tried
to use other tools such as HotJar or FullStory I could only look at a small
amount of examples before I was overwhelmed by sessions.

That's what inspired my team and I to build Asgard, but I wanted to share some
simple techniques that could be applied to existing FullStory data.

